# Lenovo K320 Ice Series



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Lenovo K320 Ice Series  11/28 Lets Make  Ice!!!!*

Hello all, This mod came from a concept that I submitted For the lenovo Mod Contest. http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods 

My design was selected as one of the finalist and Lenovo sent me Thier Ideacentre K320 PC to mod to my heart desires. The winner of the contest gets to showcase thier mod at the 2011 CES at Las Vegas. 

I had a few ideas  in my head, and I sent them a rough design of a  PC  encased in ice  for my initial entry in the contest.   2 weeks ago I received a email  that  I was chosen and they wanted my designs and features to post one the website. I spent all of last weekend and this week finalizing my design and started ordering the material and components.  

Lenovo is sending me Thier K320 PC    with ethe following Components 

CORE_I7_870_2.93 
8G_DDR3_1333 
ATI_RADEON_HD5970_PCIE_2G 
2TB_7200RPM_SATA2 
Blu-ray Disc combo 

The main transformation  of this Mod is to replicate the Lenovo K320 chassis  into a   Liquid acyclic shell   to give it the appearance that the K320 was encased in ice. 

Features:  
Custom  mold made from the original chassis to create the Acyclic Ice replica 

Feature as many of the original  details from the original chassis, keeping the screw less system as well as the easing to use hard drive enclosures.  

Adding special lighting through out the system  to show the performance modes of the fans all throughout the case.  Red, Blue, Green 

Adding custom water cooling and reservoir to keep all the components running at optimal overclock while keeping the system cool. 

ATI Eyefinity System with custom Arcylic 3 Monitor Bracket. 


Part List 

Molding & Building materials
1 x Silmar 41 Clear Polyester Casting Resin (5 Gallons)                                $156.51 
5 x 75-80 RTV Liquid Urethane Mold Rubber 3lb Kit                                     $116.00 
2 x 3M Double Strap Dust Mask                                                                 $3.60 
2 x Poly-Ease 2300 Mold Release 12oz                                                      $19.44 
1 x Disposable Latex Exam Gloves – Large                                                 $12.00 
1 x Disposable Tyvek Coverall – Extra Large                                                $6.90 


Components 

1x XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoirs w/ Blue LED Light - Clear / Silver / Black    $43.95 
1 x MC-TDX Block for LGA 1156 i3, i5, i7                                                   $64.95 
1 x LED Lightstrip with Controller and Remote                                            $25.99  
3 x LED Lightstrip - 12 inches (30cm)                                                       $47.97  
2 x DD Fillport Options:Fillport Color: Bright Blue Anodized                            $23.90  
1 x Custom Laing D5 -Bitspower Black Sparkle                                           $156.95  
6 x ENERMAX T.B. VEGAS TRIO 120mm                                                    $180.00                            
1 x Mod/Smart Professional System Sleeving Kit - White                               $41.95 
2 x Feser One Non Conductive Cooling Fluid - 1000 ml - UV Clear / Blue           $39.90 
1 x Black Ice GT Stealth 360 Radiator - Blue                                               $59.95 
6 x Feser Tube Active UV Hose - 1/2" ID (3/4"OD) Tubing - Clear / UV Blue       $16.50
1 x EK Radeon HD 5970 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel (EK-FC5970-Nickel)   $149.95 
1 x EK Radeon HD 5970 VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate - Nickel -                $24.95



A Picture of The liquid resin that i will be using 






A few design pics






With the side panel off





And the other side





I am still working designs  for The Eyefinity 3 moniter Bracket  

Stay tuned  for more Modding !!!!!!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 8, 2010)

Started  working  hard this weekend on the project  after a few setbacks.  
First thing was disassembly   of the pc  and make a few adjustments.













1st adjustmnet  i wanted to move the power supply  & hard drive cage to the bottom of the case to free up the Top  for a 240mm radiator.  











Time to start removing some rivots.










Need to  make a few cuts  To make room  for a 120mm Fan on The bottom & Replace  the bottom base with arcylic










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1222/5157029024_c9b6358bda.jpg

Also Made room toward the top for the dual bay reservoir





Stayed tuned for more modding !!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

JJ_Sky5000 said:


> reserved



Nice thread


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I  made some good progress over the past week and through the weekend and the frame should be completed this coming week, 

Cut out the  power supply  support out,  so it can be moved to the bottom of the case and re rivoted to the frame.











I am also moving the Blue-ray and  all in one reader   to the bottom of the case. teh reason i chose it on teh botton  instead of standing up or reaching  to reach all of the i/o ports and rom.     So i started  cutting out   the levono tool-less  supports











Made a little room for the hard drives and Cd rom supports on the base






Need to make a few more cuts to the front panel, cd  and hard drive fram supports






re attaching  the Cd-rom and hard drive brackets  back together
















A little test fit 






More to come.

Please go check out all of the neat mods at  

http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 15, 2010)

A few Items that came in for the k320 as well over the past couple  of weeks

The 5 gallons of resin for the case and the molding supplies for the front/rear panels 







The 3 28"   monitors  for  the eyeinfinity setup!!!






Danger Den   Block and Fill ports
One of the best water cooling company I have ever delt with,     they always come through with my special request.   Including this   Water block with the Custom UV  blue plexi. 











Custom Laing D5 - Bitspower Black Sparkle Dress Kit & Top  from side winders computers   Located  here in Indiana   took a day to get here .











XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25” Reservoir 







Check out all of the pc  builds in progress  for The Lenovo Mod Building  Contest   at http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 19, 2010)

Made alot of good progress over the last two days  completeing the frame  and prepared to  add teh Primer. 

I wanted the frame to look as thin as possible so its no impeading the view when looking through the resin, I was pretty please ho wthe skelton looks. 


















The hard drive bay and Rom bay  was really hard  to compact and rebuild. but I kept the screwless features intact. 














A few test fits










a nice clean look 


















A few More items came in today 
The Ek  5970 Waterblock and back plate










and some awesome BILLET MACHINED ALUMINUM "Diamond Knurl" CASE FEET
From MNPCTECH.com





Thanks  for looking !!!!  

Also   dont forget to go cast a vote at http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods
I can use all i can get.   no registration , click teh mod and vote!!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 19, 2010)

sweet ... subb'd


----------



## smakked (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome looking MOD


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 26, 2010)

A nice way to start the 4 day weekend!!!!

Frame is primed and ready for to be painted metallic






Ok now to the tricky sticky stuff

Making a mold  of the new front panel to pour the Clear Resin into !!!
















 in goes teh molding materal 











Letting all the bubbles rise
 took of the bottom to release the front panel 






The completed Front panel Mold










A nice icying effect for the resin 











Last but leaset did a little ecting 






A little lighting effect for the side panel 







Thanks  for looking !!!!  

Do you want to see this case at CES  go cast a vote for it at http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods
click explore and vote!!!!  no registration


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Aluminum Foil + Resin =  ICE ICE Baby 


























Front Panel 






Top, Back , Tray 






A few Sneak peeks


























Thanks for Looking !!!

Dont forget  to Head over to The Lenovo Mod Contest And cast a Vote  

Just click Vote for this mod, No registration

http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 29, 2010)

looks amazing so far!!!

the lenovo etched in looks great as well!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you !!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 3, 2010)

More pics !!!!!! 

Added The Case feet  from MNPCTECH.com   They look so good 






Prepared  base for the fan hole for the power supply 
















Test fit the powersupply 










Cut the Tray to size





Routed out the front panel using a table router  for the dvd , reservoir and lenovo lighting switch






test fitted the reservoir





Almost look like a pc   cut & added  theMB tray !!






Attached the top and front panel,  with black screws   










Still Undecided to go with black or silver Screws  ??  Post a your opinion 

Dont forget to go cast a vote   to see this case   at CES !!!

http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your Input  !!! and The great compliments 

Went with Silver /stanless steel lol   screws!!!

They go with the case very well











Currently Got The sides panels mounted






Inside look of  the lenovo K320  Ice mod 






Started Finishing The Front and back panels  Almost ready to assembly


























Up next   The fan cut outs!!

Dont forget to check out  Lenovo New website    http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/

And  cast a vote to see this MOD and 2011 CES!!!
http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series

Just click on Vote for this Mod !!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 7, 2010)

Small Update, The final few cuts     Fan holes

MNPCTECH  offers  some great templates   for rads and grills!!!

I use one of my favorite tools  Teh Hole Cutter  











Side panel Fan 
















Finalizing The Back panel !!!











Cleaning and test fitting up next !!!

Dont forget to check out  Lenovo New website    http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/

And  cast a vote to see this MOD and 2011 CES!!!
http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series
Just click on Vote for this Mod !!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Small Update  


Cleaned all the panels






Added The MB tray 
















Added the 5970 Ek waterblock 











added the rad and fans






Please help me out by Casting a vote for teh lenovo building contest  at http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series  I am only 300 votes behind
Just click on Vote for this Mod !!!

Thank you


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Teaser Pics part one  
















Blue !!!















How about red










And last green 

















Please help   by Casting a vote for the Lenovo building contest  at 
http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series 
 I am only 300 votes behind  lol 
Just click on Vote for this Mod !!!

Thank you


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 9, 2010)

Teaser Pics part 2 

How about Blue and red











Cold as ICE






Enjoy The show












































Please help   by Casting a vote for the Lenovo building contest  at 
http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series 
 I am only 300 votes behind  lol 
Just click on Vote for this Mod !!!

Thank you


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 10, 2010)

New video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DV7X3tvMFs


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

wow thats a lot of colors!!

great work


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks very good! I have this weird attraction to the turquoise lighting of the case.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW! you do some great work! i love the ICE style setup!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 11, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Looks very good! I have this weird attraction to the turquoise lighting of the case.



TY    it does produce soem crazy effects



brandonwh64 said:


> WOW! you do some great work! i love the ICE style setup!



ty


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 11, 2010)

The last nite  of voting 

thanks for all of the support 

http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/content/k320-ice-series

just click   Vote for this mod   really easy !!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 15, 2010)

The Final Pics of the Inside







Hooking up The last few Wires


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 15, 2010)

The winner gets announce today !!!

http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods

Thank you for all for your  support.

I had a lot of fun building this project.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your support , When the voting ended at 11:59pst, I was ahead by only 10 votes . The Lenovo K320 Ice Series was declared the winner of the Lenovo Mod building contest.  It was alot of work and a tight schedule but it was alot of fun !!!!

The polls and site is still open So please go check out all of the hard work that was put into all the Mods 

http://www.whatsyourideaoffun.com/us/meet-the-mods

Also if you are heading to CES you can see alot of the Mods in person at the Lenovo's Exhibit Venetian Hotel.

Thank you


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 14, 2011)

CES 2011 Lenovo Ice Case highlights

A big thank you to Lenovo  for letting us showcase our Mods  at CES, every Mod was unique and awesome.  What a Awesome adeventure in the land of tablets and 3d tvs.

Tom's hardware


http://www.tomshardware.com/news/case-mod-ice-resin-mold,11973.html#xtor=RSS-998

Gamerlive TV   I am in thier stream somewhere u have to search Lenovo 
http://gamerlive.tv/article/ces-201...but-streaming-full-hd-3d-technology-fios-tv-0

MSN
http://tech.ca.msn.com/photogallery.aspx?cp-documentid=27182547&page=4

PC world
http://www.pcworld.com/article/216227/the_geekiest_gadgets_of_ces_2011.html

PC world CES preview
http://www.pcworld.com/article/216227/the_geekiest_gadgets_of_ces_2011.html

Yahoo
http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/slideshow/photo//110105/ids_photos_ts/r3284469684.jpg/

lenovo TV Winner announcment 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5DEgNAFuvs

Consumer Reports

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zF35vYeEA0

Casemod Blog
http://www.mnpctech.com/casemodblog/2011/01/07/lenovo-nvidia-pc-mods-at-2011-ces/

ubergizmo

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/01/lenovo-ice-looks-cool-as-a-cucumber/

MSN  again 
http://news.in.msn.com/gallery.aspx?cp-documentid=4772288&page=13

bit share
http://bitshare.tumblr.com/post/2639667846/the-oddest-gadgets-coming-out-of-ces-2011

CIO  ???
http://www.cio.co.ke/Opinion-and-Analysis/the-geekiest-gadgets-of-ces-2011.html

Lenovo flickr Pic 





Thanks for looking


----------

